# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Винчестер Fujitsu выдает "1780-Disk 0 Failure"

## Dima81

Имеется ноут: HP Compaq 530 KP477A:
        Диагональ  	15,4"
        Матрица 	1280 x 800
        Тип процессора 	Intel Core Duo T2700
        Тактовая частота 	2,33GHz
        Чипсет 	Intel® i945GM Express
        Оперативная память 	1GB DDRII
        Жесткий диск 	120Gb
        Видео 	224
        Тип видео 	Intel® GMA 950
        Оптический привод 	DVD+/-RW
        Беспроводное подключение 	Wi-Fi a/b/g/n / 

Подробнее о HDD, т.к. проблема с ним:
Fujitsu FKL-MHY2120BH(B)


Дополонительно куплен винчестер 2,5" Toshiba 320 Gb - с ним все хорош, отлично работает,
и контейнер для него: 2,5" HDD External Case Tekram <NX-2507>


С чего все начиналось: захотел приобрести переносной винт, вобщем купил Toshiba и контейнер Tekram. Поставил Toshiba в ноут вместо Fujitsu. Fujitsu соответственно в контейнер Tekram установил для переноса информации. На Toshiba установил WinXP SP3.
Подключил контейнер с Fujitsu в USB ноута, вначале все было в норме (копируется, стирается), в поцессе работы видимо случайно задел шнур USB, далее винт не реагировал, чего то система тормозить начала - вобщем я контейнер с Fujitsu выдернул из USB.
Перезагрузил систему (или в обратном порядке, точно уже не помню.)
Начались проблемы: подключаю контейнер с Fujitsu в XP - иконки логических дисков HDD Fujitsu (далее винт2) показываются в Totalcommander и проводнике, но при нажатии на них выдается сообщение что диск не найден.

Что пробовал:
1) Пробовал восстаносить таблицу (все разделы NTFS), через USB не получилось.
2)Ставлю винт2 обратно в ноут, выдаётся сообщение: 1780-Disk 0 Failure.
Тогда с DVD гружу testdisk-6.10-dos_version: в той проге после сканирования мне пишет типа поправьте геометрию диска
вобщем сектора не совпадают (у меня там 3 раздела). 
Правлю CHS (в основном Н - на 240 - остальное прога сама меняет), после этого сообщения о геометрии не появляется, разделы окрашивает залёным типа всё гуд, записываю эту таблицу. После перезагрузки все равно появляется сообщение 1780-Disk 0 Failure.
3) Acronics 10 не дает отформатировать диск, но инфу на нем видит, на другие разделы тоже переписать не дает, пишет ошибка записи. Это пробовал и до пункта 2.
4) Пробовал диск DOS с поддержкой NTFS инфу видит через VolkovCommander, но там только чтение, переписать не пробовал - никак, SATA всего 1, USB не видит.
5) Пробовал подключать винт2 к ноуту через SATA PCMCIA - не видит.
6) Загружаюсь под виндой с Toshiba, подключаю винт2 через USB, опять то же самое ( иконки логических дисков HDD Fujitsu (далее винт2) показываются в Totalcommander и проводнике, но при нажатии на них выдается сообщение что диск не найден).

Что интересно разные показания CHS прог прог testdisk_6.10 и Victoria_4.3 для Toshiba (подключен к SATA):

Victoria_4.3
C/H/S   16383/16/63
testdisk_6.10
C/H/S   41345/240/63

Для Fujitsu C/H/S не переписались, показания при подключении через USB:

Victoria_4.3 и testdisk_6.10
C/H/S   14593/255/63

Проверял контейнер на другом компе с винтом Toshiba - все отлично работает, ноут при установленном Toshiba тоже отлично работает без ошибок. Проблема только с Fujitsu


Инфу всю переписал, кроме того все разделы Фуджа удалось примонтировать при помощи Partition Find and Mount - инфа при этом нормально копируется, но записать на раздел не дает пишет защищен от записи.

Поверхность хорошая, SMART в виктории под виндой не кажет - выдает UNCN. Под досом кажет init error. 

HDDL и DMDE винт не видитят. Acronis 10 под досом и виндой Фуджи форматнуть не может, ругается.



Обычный комп Фуджа видит только в биосе и при загрузке сильно на него ругается, под досом и виндой все вышеназванные проги его не видят. может ли быть привязка винта к конкретному ноуту (Фуджи - это родной винт ноута)?

PS ноут брал с новья. 


Как восстановить нормальную работоспособность винта?

----------


## mr.L

Очень похоже на то-что он у тебя заблокировался и нужно его снять (пр.в Victoriya Master Password используется) я сам использовал вот это - 
http://www.hddunlock.com/
также можешь поискать по запросу UnLock HDD или Master Password HDD.
Если что-то не понятно пиши;)

----------

